# Librum Equitis IV - Sidhe Kin is available now!



## Morrus (Feb 13, 2005)

Librum Equitis IV - Sidhe Kin is available now!

[imager]http://www.dreadgazebo.com/demos/LE4Cover.gif[/imager]Crafted from the finest d20 components, the Librum Equitis line is the premiere line of d20 prestige class products. Librum Equitis volume IV brings you a full set of 14 prestige classes specifically for elves and their kin. Each prestige class is crafted to suite the elven temperament, society, and pursuits. 

 Within this book you will find: 



*The Arms Captain* – a proven leader of the elven military
*Councillor of the Trees* – elders and advisors to the elven community
*Keeper of Mysteries* – guardians of elven lore and magics
*Elven Knight* – elite defenders of elven kind, bedecked in shining elven plate
*Master Archer* – precise and deadly master of the elven longbow
*Elven Seeker* – scouts and spies, sent into the world to keep their kin informed
*Elven Sentinel* – watchers and defenders of the secluded elven cities
*Sea Captain* – for not all elves hide their homes in wooded cities
*Elven Smith* – master of the crafts and skilled maker of magic items
*Elven Treesinger* – elves who remember how to speak to the natural world around them
*Elven Windrider* – elite pegasus-mounted knights
*Spell Captain* – elite military spellcasters & arcanists
*Unicorn Rider* – chaste elves of pure heart never touched by men and their mounts
*Wood Elf Skinwalker* – wood elven priests trained to take the forms and abilities of animals
Written by fansite favorite, Mark "Neo" Howe, this 38-page PDF is available now for $5.00 from the E.N.Publishing RPGnow storefront.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 15, 2005)

rules Question:

eleven master archer has an ability called double shot. The text says that it is done as a full round action, but also says it can be combined with rapid shot. Then at the end it talks about the penalty being made with three or more attacks.

The fastest this ability is gained the BAB is 11. So, that is nomrally 3 attacks with a full round action, 4 if rapid shot is used. Can one of those be a double shot or can double shot only be done by itself?


----------



## Neo (Feb 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> rules Question:
> 
> eleven master archer has an ability called double shot. The text says that it is done as a full round action, but also says it can be combined with rapid shot. Then at the end it talks about the penalty being made with three or more attacks.
> 
> The fastest this ability is gained the BAB is 11. So, that is nomrally 3 attacks with a full round action, 4 if rapid shot is used. Can one of those be a double shot or can double shot only be done by itself?




Effectively the Double Shot ability allows you to fire two arrows at once (effectively granting an extra attack), requiring a separate attack roll against the target or target(s) for each arrow, both attacks are made at a -2 penalty to the roll.

If Double shot is used with the Rapid Shot feat then this further adds a third shot, which also requires an attack roll, but now all three arrows attacks suffer a -4 penlaty to the rolls.

So to answer your question it would be 3 attacks with a full round action, +1 extra attack (at -2 penalty to all 4 shots) and if double shot was used an extra attack would be granted making 5 attacks that round, but all attacks would be at -4.

Double shot couldn't be used on its own as that is effectively Rapid shot, double shot is merely an extension to those already rapid firing abilities.


----------

